# 82nd Airborne vs. DXT vs. 101st



## tommb (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the good non bias review!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet first post


----------



## ssabo (Aug 30, 2005)

*Bowtech versus Matthews*

Everyone has their own opinion and favorite bow company. As an archer who shoots Bowtech and who has shot Hoyts, Jennings, Martins, High Countrys, Bear, all bows serve their purpose. However, none of the bows I mentioned compare to the quality and performance of the Bowtech at least for me. Since I have not shot a Matthews myself I can not compare. My father and cousin did at one point shoot a Matthews and during those times they claimed it was the best bow ever. Now they both shoot Bowtechs and they down the Matthews. It seems to me that every fox praises their own tail. Bowtech and Matthews are the best of the best along with Hoyt so I do not think you can go wrong with either of the choices. It is just a matter of preference.


----------



## GHALL80 (May 20, 2008)

*Everyone is all about Hoyt Matthews and Bowtec*

Not to sound like a jerk i am sure this will come across this way. But why do people always have to compare a Hoyt to Matthews a Mathews to bowtech a bowtech to Hoyt. There are so many bows on the market today way are we always talking about the ones that the company's force feed advertisement to us. The only reason these are so popular is because of the ads, and i hate to say this but the suck big time. They all shot good but the cost so much money!!!!!!!!!!! You would think that Matthews would make a catalog for retails that was not 100 pages long that say hey look at us your bow is so expensive because we had to buy up all the famous hunters and put them in are new 2008 bragging catalogs.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Of the 3 choices, I would go with the DXT.


----------



## Kenevan McConno (May 17, 2008)

*The Drenalin LD redefines long axle to axle bows*

I decided to move my Spott Hogg Right On and Trophy taker over from my DXT so that I could shoot this bow instead of just fondle it.

I'm glad I did. This is an amazing bow. Silky smooth on the draw. Easy to shoot. Chronograph came in at 278fps with Zebra string, 29" draw, 429gr arrows, and 70lbs. My guess is I'll be at 282fps or so after I put on an Archery in the Wild string. After about three hundred arrows, this is the most accurate 50 yd bow I have ever shot. I shot 50 consecutive arrows three or four inches from the a one inch dot today at 50yds. This is the best I've ever shot at 50yds.

It's light for being 37" axle to axle. Mine wieghed 4lbs 5oz. One thing I did notice is as the wind came up it started to lose accuracy beyond 40 yds. I would still be in the kill zone at 50, but a 10-15mph was taking me out of my acceptable accuracy range for hunting at 60yds. Not quite enough speed. (I define my range as to being able to hit with 15 arrows in row on a 8" pie plate in 15 mile hour winds).

I am going to try the smooth mods on my 101st to see if it starts to feel like the LD on the draw. It will still be faster than the Drenalin LD, so I might still be able to shoot out to 60yds with it, but for the pure pleasure of it, the LD is kicking the 101st's ass right now.


----------



## Kenevan McConno (May 17, 2008)

*Chonographed the 101st and the Roundup*

It came in at 292fps with the Archery in the Wild String. See above for the rest of my evaluation of the 101st.

All bows shot with a trophy taker rest, spott hogg right on sight, 29" draw, 70lbs, 429gr Axis N-Fusion Arrows, and an average archer that shoots a lot.

1) 82nd Airborne - 304fps - A 80yd bow in the right hands, scary fast. I sold mine. Too much bow for me. I couldn't handle what it had to offer. My buddy has one and can shoot it to 70yds.

2) DXT 284fps - A 50yd bow in 15 mph winds. This is my hunting bow this fall. Small, light accurate, fast. Sweet package.

3) 101st Airborne 292fps - A 60yd bow. I'm starting to understand why some folks don't like the Bowtech draw. I don't; it's on consignment at archery in the wild in Longmont, CO for $875 with Spott Hogg Right On Sight and a Trophy Taker Rest.

4) Drenalin LD 278fps - A 50 yd bow. The quietest bow of the bunch. I shoot this better than any bow I have ever picked up. I will use it as a back up and in certain situations hunting. I LOVE shooting this bow.

A couple of other observations. I think Bowtech is the better run company. I dry fired the 82nd(long story short - I'm an idiot), and they had it back up and shooting in days. A ball bearing disintegrated in one of the DXTs cams at about the 1800th arrow and it took Mathews over a week to get me going again. It also took a month to get my Drenalin LD. I have been in business for a long time and that seemed ludicrous to me in today's mfg environment. Mathews take note. If I spend $800 plus on a bow and one of the cams blows out in the first month, ship me a new cam overnight and send me a letter apologizing for the inconvenience. It's your responsibility to stock cams since you do not use modules to adjust draw length. Making me wait a week on a month old bow was BS.

If Bowtech can make their draw smoother, Mathews is toast. In the mean time, I have DXT as my primary and a Drenalin LD as my backup in '08. I'm going to try the new Hoyts and ______ next year. Help me fill in the blank.

PS - A '50yd bow" is a bow that I can shoot with pie plate accuracy at 50 yards.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

nice evals. how about hoyt and pse


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Kenevan, great write ups for sure. Im sold on Bowtechs, tried the mathews stuff back in 04 and couldnt feel/see the inovations. lol I ended up getting a 04 Liberty, and have to tell ya, I havent drawn a smoother bow. Has Bowtech thrown that smoothness out the window for speed on the new stuff, or do I need to shoot some newer mathews bows?

GHALL80, to be honest with ya, I dont see Bowtech advertising much. Ive seen 4 commercials on tv, and love the one with the anniversary(diamond bow). Of course my wife hates it. lol Anyway I shyed away from Mathews, cause everybody and their brother had one. They do put out a nice catalogue. 

Ken


----------

